# Dubai/ Etisalat Blackberry Users



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I know Skype is "Illegal" in Dubai, but i havea question. Is it possible to Install Skype and make use of it thru a VPN on a blackberry? 
I am curious- this question is for research purpose, i have no intention of engaging in it.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

*oapisdfj*

I'm confident it's not illegal. I use it regularly w/ no VPN connection.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

How have you managed to get Skype properly working on a BB. 

There are a couple of versions of Skype that will work, but these seem to route your calls through a US server if you are wanting to make Skypeout calls.


----------



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been using skype since I arrived a few weeks ago through my pc, so, unless I am being lucky, then you should have no problem.

Just moved from NY, loved the place!
Ivor


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> How have you managed to get Skype properly working on a BB.
> 
> There are a couple of versions of Skype that will work, but these seem to route your calls through a US server if you are wanting to make Skypeout calls.


Sorry, i wasn't as clear as I should have been. I'm not actually using it through blackberry. I'm using it through the normal internet connection.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You have a PM


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I am just curious abt using it on a BB since i know etisalat was blocking skype. 
Just ordered my 8900 curve today, should get it in a few days, so i will let you all know if i can get it on an working (skpye) that is. 

How about Yahoo and MSn? Anyone use those with ease out here(dubai)?

Thanks for your patience and responses.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't use Yahoo, but MSN for IM and video calls works just fine.


----------

